# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Мысли самоубийцы

## John Pol

*Начинается всё довольно просто. В жизни происходит облом.Или два облома. Или целая цепь. 
*В детстве за хорошее - хвалили. За плохое - ругали. Когда хвалили - я считал себя героем и победителем. Когда ругали - считал себя подлецом и мерзавцем. Но человек не может быть одновременно героем и мерзавцем, верно? 
*Стремишься уйти от болезненных переживаний. От всего, что приносит боль. Обычно боль приносит две вещи:понимание того. что ты мешаешь людям, и того, что облажался. Чем в итоге помешал людям.И в итоге ощутил себя...кем?Правильно.Тем самым.
* Как следствие,пытаешься как можно быстрее уйти от людей. Ощущение того, что дать им нечего, убивает...
* Как гасить боль? Желательно быстро. Компьютер. Наркотики.Пиво.Книги.В конце концов мозг выучивается придумывать другой мир. Мир в которым ты - всегда герой, помогаешь слабым, спасаешь мир, любимец девушек(или парней). Это позволяет жить.
* Стратегия избегания...Да. Как такое дерьмо, как я - может справиться с трудностями? Ладно, я выйду. Но моментально начну нести ахинею. Или что-то случиться, например, обвалиться пол. 
*Мыслить позитивно...Интересно. Как о таком дерьме, как я - можно мыслить позитивно? Как не говори "халва"....Шизофрения.
*Как...как же я зависим от окружающих. Стоит им похвалить меня - и весь день хорошо. Одной улыбки прекрасной девушки хватает на неделю хорошего настроения.Учишься питаться буквально крохами внимания. Но стоит кому-то сказать гадость...от этого долго оправляешься.
*Драться глупо. Смысл драться,зная, что ты - неправ?
*За хорошие дела смысла нет себя хвалить.Ведь так - должно быть.
* Всегда ненавидел сильных. Они думают, что позитивный настрой и вера в себя - главное. Что вы жизни всё можно преодолеть. Интересно, чтобы они сделали. если бы их любимое маленькое дитя сбили бы на дороге? И если бы его сбил человек, гораздо сильнее их? А дети, погибшие в Беслане? Тоже мыслить позитивно?

* Всегда ненавидел сильных. Их любят? За что? Да за то что они сильные. Именно поэтому у них - всё есть. 
* Да. я слабый. Сильные любят говорить - ты должен быть сильным. Для них "слабый"- это оскорбление. Я думаю,они бояться. До смерти бояться. Потеряв силу, они потеряют то самоё "всё". Эй, сильный , ты действительно думаешь, что твоя жена действительно любит тебя за  то, что ты -это ты, а не за то, что ты - накачанный, у тебя есть машина и квартира в центре? Эй, сильная, ты действительно думаешь, что твой муж действительно любит тебя за то, что ты - это ты, а не за то, что ты - модель, просто красавица с 3-5 размером груди? Эй, сильные. вы действительно думаете, что ваши поклонники любят вас за то, что вы - это вы, а не для того. чтобы урвать кусочек вашей силы? Для чего ты становился сильным? Ради чего?

*Любимый человек. Его любишь всегда. Когда злишься на него. Когда рад за него. Когда ему плохо. Когда хорошо. Даже когда он был побеждён. Даже если он ужасный человек. Ведь он - любимый.


  А ну-ка СТОП. Любовь...любовь. Ведь настоящая любовь действительно "не за что-то".Когда любишь за что-то - это не любовь. Любовь - она не бывает "за что-то", она "просто так", как бы странно это не звучало..  И вдруг у меня возник вопрос -  А ЛЮБИЛ ЛИ Я СЕБЯ НЕ ЗА ЧТО-ТО, не за хорошие дела, не за пятёрки в школе, не за медали на соревнованиях, нет,ЛЮБИЛ ЛИ Я СЕБЯ ПРОСТО ТАК?

----------


## мутный тип

Начинается все гараздо сложнее, ты просто осознаеш что сторчался на наркоте , и дабы не чувствовать себя зависимым дерьмом решаешся свести счеты со своей жизнью

----------


## Winter

Любви как таковой, и нет. Ей называют много всяких вещей, от привязанности до зависимости, но сама любовь бывает либо в кино, либо в голове у людей. В конце концов, как можно любить кого-то другого, если люди не могут любить даже самих себя?

----------

